# What an experience!



## artimedoros49

Hi,

Could someone help me out with the above expression please?
_
They went to Paris for the school holidays. *What an experience!*_
Maybe: _Na prázdniny jeli do Paříže. *Jaký zážitek*!_

 Thank you


----------



## atcheque

Dobrý den,

See also: What a - WordReference.com Anglicko-český slovník
What a beautiful sky !
What a shock!


----------



## artimedoros49

Thank you for the links.


----------



## Onyx18

Hi, artimedoros49, you could say "Skvělý zážitek", or "Výborný zážitek" or "Nezapomenutelný zážitek"


----------



## Chleba2x

To byl (ale) zážitek!


----------

